# احدث ريموت كنترول فى العالم



## Michael (3 يونيو 2006)

*احدث ريموت كنترول فى العالم*






صدقونى انا مش بهزر دة فعلا ريموت كنترول






ها اية رايكم فى السلسة دى

قصدى فى الريموت دة






لالالالا

دى مش سبحة 

دة ريمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت كننتروووووووووووووووووووووووووول







صدقتونى بقى

Imagine a TV remote control combined with beads. You can do much better than pressing buttons, switching channels in hope to find something interesting. Shape your habitual time-spending in unusual form.

Nowadays TV-set is not longer accepted as a mere reciever - it had transformed into a cult object, the thing we can watch and interact with for hours, the source of our knowledge and inspiration. If you accept this statement with humor, as a matter of fact - go after our new design of TV remote - remote control combined with beads (remobeads). Now you can shift between channels effortless - just slightly pressing the beads. The beads are glowing, so you can easily see them in the darkness. As an option you can add a sound - enjoy listening to your favourite mantras while switching the channels. 

All trademarks and registered trademarks are the property of their respective owners. 

Patents pending.​


اقرا الموضوع من المصدر


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2006)

هههههههه لزيز اوي

مشكوور اخي


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (17 يناير 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

